# Pine for enclosures



## ChrisPortman (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi All,

I've been lurking here for a few months now and must say the community here is top shelf. Lots of great help and advice being offered in a very friendly atmosphere!  

I'm looking to get a Bearded Dragon (first reptile) in the next couple of months and so I've been looking around a lot for enclosures and am about 90% set on building my own. I've read in a few places that pine should not be used due to aromas it emits that can be toxic to a reptile. On the other hand I've seen a few threads here where people have built some stunning enclosures using pine without anyone commenting on the potential risk.

So, my question is... Is pine a real issue, how can/should it be used? 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Dipcdame (Aug 15, 2011)

As far as I've learned, it's toxic!! That came from someone who builds enclosures.


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi and welcome aboard. like any raw timber, if its sealed and aired properly it wont cause an issue, there are quite a few options for sealing, polyeurethane is a popular choice, it comes in a waterbased version so its low fume and easy clean up.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 15, 2011)

+1 for the latter.


----------



## hurcorh (Aug 16, 2011)

If you seal it with a water based sealer like Jaxrtfm has said then it is fine. i used it around a year ago and its going great. just make sure you let it fully cure before introducing animals into it.


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Aug 16, 2011)

hurcorh said:


> If you seal it with a water based sealer like Jaxrtfm has said then it is fine. i used it around a year ago and its going great. just make sure you let it fully cure before introducing animals into it.



How long should you allow for curing?


----------



## martin-QLD (Aug 16, 2011)

a few weeks for curing to be on the safe side


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Aug 16, 2011)

Dipcdame said:


> As far as I've learned, it's toxic!! That came from someone who builds enclosures.



Are you sure your not referring to treated pine?


----------



## ChrisPortman (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback!

Apparently its "aromatic hydrocarbons" that both pine and cedar emit that can pose a health issue for the animal. Interesting points though regarding the proper sealing of the timber.

Im actually thinking about using black malamine as the base and back and using a nicer timber for the sides, hood and trim around the front (basically the parts that can be seen). That way the largest surface areas exposed to moisture are protected by default.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## hurcorh (Aug 17, 2011)

sounds like a good plan. or try and get black melamine but only say 3mm and then once the enclosure is built out of timber you could line the inside surfaces with the black melamine and that would look wicked. this is an enclosure i have just about finished with the same principal but white melamine. mind the mess. was just drilling.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Aug 21, 2011)

That would maybe reduce the issue with the fumes too. But stll make sure you seal it even underneath the melamine


----------



## grizz (Aug 21, 2011)

I have used Cyprus, radiata and cedar on many of my enclosures and still yet to record a fatality. As far as non toxic finishes go, anything will be fine as long as it isn't an old product. Just allow a week or more for it to air!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Chris,

The aromatic hydrocarbons to which you refer are “terpenes” found in both the resin and the oils occurring within the timber. Correctly aged pine, as you would find in the timber industry, no longer emits significant amounts of either. Use of green timber would be a whole different ball game. These chemicals are present in most coniferous trees.

Any form of untreated timber used in the construction of enclosure needs to be waterproofed for a couple of reasons. Firstly, water can cause timber to rot. Secondly, if timber is wet by animal wastes, it can provide a breeding ground for undesirable or hazardous micro-organisms. The use of something like a few coats of polyurethane will totally water proof wooden surfaces while accentuating the colours and grain in the raw timber. This process works both ways, completely stopping the release of any volatile oils, resin or their components.

Even if you used raw pine timber for an enclosure, the amount of terpenes released would not be sufficient to affect the occupants. This is mainly as a result of the available surface area for their release given the moderating effects of the aging process. In contrast, if you were to use pine shaving as a substrate, the very high surface area involved would significantly increase their potential for release and you may well find that the occupants would be adversely affected. Note that pine shaving can be treated to get around this. 

Bottom line – nothing wrong with pine enclosures. Water seal them so them so they are not affected by split or deposited fluids and can be readily cleaned and disinfected with liquids.

Blue


----------

